# Introducing Nina



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

Just wanted to share
( only the picture !  )
my new little girl "Nina" with you.
Here she is six weeks.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

She is beautiful  Looks a lot like my black puppy girl


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She is beautiful! I love that gorgeous shiny black coat!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

A very knowing look!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh my Lord, what a stunning puppy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a little doll!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awwww! So cute!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

More pics! She's a doll!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a pretty little girl!!! looking forward to watching her grow!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a beauty!


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

She is a beauty


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Awwww, what a CUTIE!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Beautiful!!! I love seeing other black ones!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great looking Hav! 

I love the way you were able to catch the eyes in the picture! I am sure you have already learned that a black pup are difficult to photograph and have the eyes show up in the picture.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Congratulations! She is stunning. She looks very similar to my black puppy boy, Boogie.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a beauty she is and what a great photo of a black dog. Looking forward to hearing and seeing more.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

SOOOOOOOOO ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Fabulous Picture and Beautiful Puppy! :clap2:


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

Here are some new pictures.


7 weeks, in the garden.


Almost 10 weeks, being a little devil.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Wow what a sweet face REALLY cute pup!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Lovely pics of a pretty girl. I notice some brown in her hair. Are they highlights?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

She has a very pretty face,do you think she will remain black?


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

She has a bot of brown on the tips of her hair.
It indeed looks as she has highlights.
(Ha ha, she has it natural and we do have to pay to get highlights)

Her hair grows out black nut I don't think she will stay black.

I also wonder how the colour will develop.


----------



## MicheleS (May 9, 2011)

She's so pretty! Love her color!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Black dogs rule!! LOL...she looks a lot like my May May


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

beautiful girl !


----------



## cmwoodard14 (Oct 19, 2010)

Super cute


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

Look what happens when you haven't got the time to work in the garden.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a cutie pie!!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Darling girl!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

She looks like a wee little girl among the flowers, what a doll.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

What a sweetie pie Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

Already 3 months.
Had to take a few new pictures.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Adorable*

How cute is that! I'll be right over to kiss her little face off.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

beautiful girl


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

The little girl is growing - cute!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Her face is lightening up a lot. You're getting magnificent photos of that sweet little girl. What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Her face is lightening up a lot. You're getting magnificent photos of that sweet little girl. What kind of camera are you using?


Her face indeed is lightening up.
Don't think she will stay black.

I take my pictures with a Nikon D80
Lens: AF-S NIKKOR 18-135mm


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

gorgeous pictures and puppy!!


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

Me ?
Bath ?
Grooming ?
Are you out of your mind ?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww! They grow up way too fast.


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes indeed,
way to fast.



Unbelievable that she once was so small.


----------



## FinerImage (Sep 21, 2011)

What a stunning little puppy!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Honey Poney's said:


> Yes indeed,
> way to fast.
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have both puppies? So adorable!!!! The mother looks a lovely color..


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh the little babies are to darling!!


----------

